# Do I have to report my cash tips to uber?



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

After driving for uber for 8 months I bought the uber statement that tip was included in the fare, so I tried to stick my fives and singles into the uber iphone and transmit them to travis, so he could include them.

I think my uber iphone is broken.

Please help ASAP!


----------



## dcsamurai (Nov 29, 2014)

Bummer. Guess you have to find another way to dispose of that funny paper. If you don't want to, I will do so for you.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> After driving for uber for 8 months I bought the uber statement that tip was included in the fare, so I tried to stick my fives and singles into the uber iphone and transmit them to travis, so he could include them.
> 
> I think my uber iphone is broken.
> 
> Please help ASAP!


Don't forget to report the bj's you get from horny drank women, street market value about $5 - $10.


----------

